# Nu "Ballista" Bow/Crossbow in development..



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Pictures*


----------



## Warhammer1 (Aug 3, 2009)

*ballista bow..*

A pic? I'd like to see one too. That would make the re-design and prototyping a whole helluva lot easier for sure. 

If you think Im being unfair, just write and ask Martin or Hoyt for a sneak preview of next years models...

It doesnt make sense for me to give away new features or tech prematurely. Sorry. Torsion powered machines are known for having superior qualities for powering a machine.

Heres a hint. The "limbs" have 120+ degrees of rotation to power the projectile, and 50% of total draw length occurs during the last 35 degrees of movement. One of the reasons why the little reverse energy bow can kick some really decent speeds with a heavy arrow despite its diminutive size. It has a MUCH smaller limb arc.

Thanks for your interest, and I'll be more than glad to release pics when ready to.


----------



## Warhammer1 (Aug 3, 2009)

txarcher1,

After reading my reply it seems to come across as a little smart alec, so I apolagise. Not my intent. Pullin Archery is moving quick to get this to market so I dont think you will have to wait all that long.

Right now, the prototype is way too ugly to show as its just a "proof of concept" proto but will share some info on some of the features planned.

As mentioned its an alternatively powered bow, more correctly called a ballista or "manuballista" never before commercially produced or offered anywhere. It will be offered as a target model since regualations vary in wording. But since it is torsion based it is NOT a "bow" as energy is not stored in the limbs.

I have done away with solid limb tech altogether, which makes it more flexible in design. No limbs to explode. So far it does not featue cams but does make use of a pulley wheel or two.

It can be made extremely compact and light. The current proto is only 20 inches but could be made wider if desirable. Release aid must be used.

Its "limbs" are horizontally opposed - set up like the reverse limb tech or reverse energy bow. Unlike the reverse energy bow is does have a draw locking device as it will be designed specifically for aging archers or folks with shoulder injuries so they can continue to participate in archery events. I suspect there may be rules to tournaments that may exclude it use but am not sure at this point.

I plan to make it self centering to eliminate bow torque which seems to be MY main reason for making lousy shots. I can shoot hole in hole with it, but a little to the left.
I got the idea for the self centering from a Japanese style of shooting where they let the bow rotate completely around upon release. I will have to check to see if it infringes on existing patents though, so it may not be a feature. If so, there is always the death grip innovation that would serve the same purpose I think.

The "limb" or arm is upon release will decrease in both mass and length.

For those with a need for higher speeds, I will offer a new feature I coined "impact acceleration technology". Basically it uses the momentum and KE potential generated at the end of the powerstroke, converting a large percentage to string and projectile acceleration. This feature was developed in order to reduce shock and vibration as everything comes to a sudden stop at very end of stroke.

Because of the huge "limb" or arm arc, and the fact the 50% of the total draw length occurs during the last 30-35 degrees, it is ideally suited to using heavier arrows than normal for some really outstanding KE without significant loss of speed.

I would have loved to design a "bow" for mainstream archers, but failed to get companies like Martin, PSE, Bowtech, and others to even answer an email inquiry. So I had to expand my search to smaller more specialized companies.

If you check out the specs of the tiny reverse energy bow (reversed limbs) you see that the limb arc is very small but is able to produce very decent speeds with a very heavy arrow for its size and pull weight. A larger one should be able to break the 400fps barrier with ease. As my design has about three times the limb arc I dont see a prob with that.

As well the impact acceleration tech I developed adds another 20-30 percent velocity at the end of the stroke...

As I get time and funding, I'll build a regular sized bow of 30 inches or so, when I work out a good way to reduce draw length. In-swinger ballista's of Roman era days enjoyed a powerstroke equal to the machines width. So I will have to reduce it down some for use as a archery ballista.

I know there are many factors aside from arrow speed that make a regular bow desireable, and believe my design to an accurate and fun machine to use. 

Thanx, and I again an apology for the smart azz sounding reply above. Im gonna be pretty busy for a while but will pop in here and there to answer any questions. Pics and a vid to be posted as soon as I able to with blessing from my new manufacturing partner Pullin Archery.

Warhammer.


----------



## Pappy Woodland (Jan 18, 2011)

*Information for Nu "Ballista"/crossbow*

Would you please send me information on your bow/crossbow. I have designed a non flex limb arrow shooter. You can view it on youtube under Sootch00 go down to Woodland Survival Flipper. Would also like to talk to you, contact me at (864)638-7403 ask for Dennis, thank you.


----------

